# ecozonevivarium



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

Dose anyone do a uk virsion of this controller?

EcoZone Vivarium - Detail


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

robpatton said:


> Dose anyone do a uk virsion of this controller?
> 
> EcoZone Vivarium - Detail


I tried for ages to find a UK or EU version of a product like this.......and found squat. I may have missed something in Europe, but I don't think so. Anything you find, please share.

Dave


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm also on the look out for something like this


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

The closest we have got at the mo is the ghl profilux controller and you can buy the simu sticks to do sunrise and sunset and storm feature and the lunar cycle.its more geared to reef aquariums but will work for reps.you can also buy dimmable t5's for it.

It's rumoured arcadia are working on something but will be next summer at the earliest


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

The ex zone one won't work in the uk or Europe without a lot of internal modifications.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

I reckon there's a big demand for a product like this.will be interesting to see which company releases something first


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Already on it lol


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm after something that will control multiple vivs and incorporate a sunrise/sunset plus lunar cycle and storm mode.will yours be capable of that?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Our new bluetooth stat will be able to do sunrise/sunset, and will have the ability to have different temperature settings for each day of the month. Temperatures will operate on a temperature profile rather then a fixed temperature all day.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Will it be able to recreate the lunar cycle and be able to simulate cloud cover and lightning storms like the ghl profilux controller does with the full weather simu sticks ?


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

http://youtu.be/PMqujhdQ7zc


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

TMC LED controller can do lightning, sunrise and set.

I had 4 and sold them on ebay for £40 - £50 each, and 4x 2 led bars for between £100 and £150, so affordable.


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

robpatton said:


> Dose anyone do a uk virsion of this controller?
> 
> EcoZone Vivarium - Detail


Cold blooded beast is currently testing the uk version should be available in the near future


----------

